# He 162 restoration - landing gear operation



## KrazyKraut (Jan 28, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlRL320cCGY_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## A4K (Jan 30, 2009)

Great stuff! Thanks mate, will come in handy soon for my model 162! 

Evan


----------

